# Powering track



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Do most use the track with the two screws that the wire hooks up to, or is there a better way? Solder the wires to the rails?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually solder the feeders to the bottom of the track. Have to remove 2 ties or so but has worked great for me..


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Drill small holes just to the outside of each rail and feed the wire up from below, with about the last 1/2" stripped of insulation, bent the wire into an L shape, then bent the end leg of the L at 90 degrees so that the wire comes up out of the table, curves towards the track and the end leg rests inside the root at the base of the rail on the outboard side.

I'd take pics but my camera won't focus so close to get a good view.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with using the one with the two screws. If you do not like it you can hide under a loading ramp. I use rail joiners that have the wires already hooked to them.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

midnightmadman29 said:


> Do most use the track with the two screws that the wire hooks up to, or is there a better way? Solder the wires to the rails?


I solder wires to rail joiners for my connectors.

Ray


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What gauge track?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I use HO. I solder the wire to the track on the lines and the joiners in hard to reach areas. About two weeks after successfully running and working out the bugs I solider all of the joints in the track together to increase the efficiency of the connectivity. I also add a feeder every 4 - 6 feet since DC can drop off over distance due to resistance.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

tkruger said:


> I use HO. I solder the wire to the track on the lines and the joiners in hard to reach areas. About two weeks after successfully running and working out the bugs I solider all of the joints in the track together to increase the efficiency of the connectivity. I also add a feeder every 4 - 6 feet since DC can drop off over distance due to resistance.


Its HO track.
I also saw a video once that said DO NOT solder the joints together. It said to leave 1/16" (I did less more like 1/32") between each joint for expansion. 
Mine is in the garage and it gets very hot in the summer and cold in the winter, so I thought this was logical.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd never solder joints directly on any gauge of track. I use a small wire jumper and solder between the track sections.


----------

